# Rookie professional Cookbooks



## tziko (May 5, 2017)

I heard so much about repertoire can you suggest something similiar or suggestion based on your personal experience

Currently trying to finish professional chef , the book of gordon bleu about basic cook techniques , larousse gastronomique , flavor bible etc...


----------

